# How long for Lone Parent Payment



## sammi (14 Dec 2010)

My boyfriend and I recently broke up. We have 2 children together. I applied for the Lone Parent Payment but I've heard from friends that this can take up to 6 months to come through!!  Is this true??

How long will it take for my payment to come through and what am I suppose to live on until then?? I really have no money.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Dec 2010)

Each claim takes different length to investigate, depending on complexity; read this guide.


----------



## sammi (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the info welfarite .... its very helpful.


----------



## Determined (17 Dec 2010)

IN the meantime see your Community Welfare Officer CWO they can pay you a weekly amount untill the lone parents allowance comes through. Good Luck


----------



## Worriedmum (17 Dec 2010)

I applied for opfp at the start of september, i'm still waiting now & have been informed that there's a 7 to 8 month waiting list. I'm in the north west


----------



## bosco1975 (24 Dec 2010)

I applied on 15th oct and received first payment on dec 23rd (dublin west)


----------



## grant (5 Jan 2011)

i was informed the same... it takes about 6 to 8 months...


----------



## Worriedmum (9 Feb 2011)

just an update...I applied for opfp early september...just got my claim through now...was told the long wait was because a deciding officer was on maternity leave!! In fairness though i was backpaid all money since applying within 2 weeks of recieving my 1st payment


----------

